# Solved: Dawn of War 2 Lags??



## icarus101 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dawn of War 2 is lagging. If I turn down the graphics it will play ok for small skirmishes. But get a big fight going and I am bogged down lagging. What am I missing here???

2.7 duel core AMD processor
3GB Ram
ASUS 8400GS graphics card<----even tried overclocking it same issue.
19 Inch widescreen monitor LCD<---maybe this is the issue. 

I meet all the recommended requirments for the game, what am I missing. Is the on board graphics card messing me up.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You need a higher spec card I would think


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Based on what you have said I would suspect the graphics card. Onboard cards are generally underpowered anyway and as it improves (albeit only slightly) when you lower the settings that is the most likely culprit in my opinion.


----------



## icarus101 (Jun 16, 2009)

any suggestions on what kind of card i should be looking at? and what spec of GPU cards is the best to fouces on, ie shader, speed, etc..?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Depends on what money you want to spend.......also bear in mind that the Video Card takes power so what is you PSU?

This is a PCI-E card right?


----------



## icarus101 (Jun 16, 2009)

PCI-E yes.
PSU is a 400W.
$$$$ is open to ideas. who doesn't like a good deal. I would think about the $100 range. but if a $40 card is just as good as a $100 i'll take it.


----------



## icarus101 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have a 19 inch widescreen right now

could the size of the screen be an issue? the graphics card meets the recommendation of the game. just a thought? anyone have any info on screen size and gameplay?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161244

less than $100 after rebate


----------



## icarus101 (Jun 16, 2009)

last post before i marked solved.

other then buying a new graphics card or turning down the graphics on the game. Is there any other idea on how to speed this game up?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Turning off or shutting down all unnessary programs running the back ground

Use Task Manager and look under processes

Defrag your HD

Empty your temp folders


----------

